# Accountability for the Media?



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Is there any journalistic integrity left in this country? When will there be some accountability, for both sides. People who call themselves journalist should be ashamed of what goes on. I mean stories printed, only to find out to be forgeries or inaccurate, which the story of them being a forgery, or inaccurate, or whatever is about a 5 sc blip, whereas the original story was a headline for a week. I am so sick and tired of the media trying to affect elections and politics in this country, also the 527 orgs and their stupid ads on TV, for both sides. This I believe is the most gross abuse of the first amendment and abuse of elections in the nation.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Dream on, my friend. We must always practice that old adage, "Let the buyer beware." In this case let the reader beware. Just because it gets printed, that doesn't make it a fact.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

No matter what side of the fence you are on the pasture is still full of crap!

TC


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

TC, we have disagreed in the past, but we will agree on this one.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

I think if I would have seen one more political ad I would have had to been fit for a straight jacket. Here in MN Bush and Kerry spent millions of $$$ running political ads being as MN was one of the so-called "battleground" states. Thankfully it is over.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I did think of one good thing on this, with all the political ads I recieved in the mail, I won't have to burn wood in the fireplace for a month.

Actually recieved 25 in one day.


----------

